# Beef Chuck Tender Roast



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Seasoned a 3 pound chuck tender roast with Tatonka Dust and smoked with whiskey barrel chips with indirect heat at 200º till it reached an internal meat temp of 120º.

-----
Then gave the roast a good flaming sear to 130º internal meat temp.


-----

Here is the roast after the sear.


-----

The roast being sliced...


-----

Chuck tender roast plated with garlic toast and green beans & taters.



Thanks for looking!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I so full I feel like I am going to explode after going out for Sunday lunch, and that still makes me drool. I keep hearing people talk about Tatonka Dust. Where do you get it? I have to try that stuff.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Plainsman said:


> I so full I feel like I am going to explode after going out for Sunday lunch, and that still makes me drool. I keep hearing people talk about Tatonka Dust. Where do you get it? I have to try that stuff.


In Jamestown it is available at the Frontier Fort Gift Shoppe and the RSVP Dakota Store.


----------



## SDMAN (Mar 8, 2014)

That's what I'm talking about, good job :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:


----------

